

Celebrities Threaten Google with $100M Lawsuit for Hacked Nude Photo - shahocean
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/celebrities-threaten-google-100-million-737544

======
pixl97
From a linked article off this article...

>Moreover, Google lodges takedown notices it receives at ChillingEffects.org,
so Verlander's demand now is public. That creates another issue because Google
has in effect provided a road map for any voyeur looking for sites that refuse
to remove stolen photos. Google has contributed to ChillingEffects.org for the
sake of "transparency" — a funny word in the context of a now infamous privacy
breach — but IP attorney Jon Steinsapir says Google "could use some discretion
here for good manners and good taste."

No, Google cannot. Transparency that is not transparent does not work, every
single removal demand will also come with a anti-transparency demand. While
this is bad for a few people that have lost their privacy due to issues such
as the listed in this article, the vast number of removal requests are by
corporations seeking to control media they may or may not actually have rights
to control and such actions need to be in the public eye.

